# Found Common Wolf Fish on Floor!



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

So I got home tonight (I was out for 5 hours) and checked all of my fish like I normally do before bed. Upon checking the wolf fish tank... he wasn't there. So I instantly looked down by my feet, and there he was... on the floor! I quickly got my hands wet and picked him up, then held him in the tank for about 5 minutes. His slime coat was sloughing off everywhere. He had gotten a ways from the tank itself, and I can't tell if my cat got to him at all  . When he started breathing instead of gasping, he wanted to go, so I let him. Now he's settled on the bottom, breathing regularly... though I don't know what damage was sustained. I did notice some blood in his mouth, which worries me a little. So far I've added API Stress Coat to try and help the healing process.

Does anyone have any other suggestions on what I could do to help him out? (I have since blocked the hole and feel like a dummy  )

Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Add an air pump if you have one to increase oxygen levels in the tank


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

add some salt too. may help. hope he makes it


----------



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I've got an air pump going and he perked up within about 24 hours. It's Saturday now and he's eating again and healing fast. I can't even tell he was bashed up on the floor at all. What a tough fish!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wolffish are very tough customers so a little trip to "try out" carpet surfing isn't going to phase him.


----------

